# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مكياج و تسريحات خبيرة التجميل جميلة الحذيري لسنة 2008

## محبة البضعه

أطلقت خبيرة التجميل التونسية جميلة الحذيري صاحبة صالونات دار العروسة مجموعتها الجديدة من تسريحات و مكياج و هي مجموعة تميَزت بالتنوَع الكبير 

و هذه بعض الصور من مجموعة 2008 





منقووووووووول

----------


## fatemah

مررررررررة رووعة ونعومي بس مايصلح لعروس هه تسلمي خية ع التقل
تحيــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## جورجي

حلو يسلمو خيتو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مكياجات روووووعه*
*تسلمي خيتو ع الطرح الحلوو*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## محبة البضعه

*الله يعطيكم العافية* 

*ومشكورين على المرور* 



*نورتواااااااا*

----------


## MOONY

مكياج ناعم
يسلمووو خيتوو
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## همسات وله

تــســلــمين يااااعمري على هالطله والتميز الــــرااائــــع .......

والــلــه يـــعـــطـيـك الـــصـــحـــة والـــعـــاااافـــيـــةياااارب.........

ومااااننحرم من وجودك الحلو حبيبتي .......

تحيااااتي

----------


## محبة البضعه

*يسلمو على المرور*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكورة على الجهد الجميل

----------


## محبة البضعه

*العفو ومشكوره على الرد*

*يعطيك العافية يارب*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بصراحه مرررررررررررررره عجبني المكياج


لاني ماحب المكياج الثقيل

وهذا المكياج نفس الي يعجبني

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## محبة البضعه

*الله يعافيِك*


*ومشكوره على الرد*

----------


## مها 2008

روووووووووووو عه 
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## hope

مكياااج حلوو 

يسلموو على الطرح خيتـو 

يعطيكِ العافيه


تحياتي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيتو 

على المكياج

----------


## محبة البضعه

*الله يعافيكم*
* ومشكورين على المرور*

----------


## وميض المشاعر

جماله في نعومته وإتقانه

----------


## محبة البضعه

يسلمو على المرور

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

*`~'¤!||!¤'~`((يســلمو على هالموضع الحلو))`~'¤!||!¤'~`
`~'¤!||!¤'~`((ييعطـــيك العافيه على الطرح الرائع))`~'¤!||!¤'~
«®°•.¸.•°°•.¸.•°™ دمتــــ بود ــــم ™°•.¸.•°°•.¸.•°®»
`~'¤!||!¤'~`((تحـــياتي  ))`~'¤!||!¤'~`
**
*

----------


## محبة البضعه

الله يعافيكِ ومشكورة على الرد

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## كورالي

*يعطيك العافية* 
*على صور المكياج الحلو والناعم* 
*تحياااااااااااااتي* 
*تقبلي مروري*

----------


## صمته جرحني

يسلموا غلاتوا عااذوق مررررررررررة كيوت 


لاعدمناكم 

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍـرٍآحِـبُـ**يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلمٍـگيًـآجَـ آلنٍـآيًـسِـ ..
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ .. 
لآعُـدُمٍــ .. 
گبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*كتير نآيس ونعوومين ؛؛؛*

*يعطيك ألف عآفيه ع الطرح الكيوت؛؛؛*

*مرهـ نآيس كتير عجبني لاعدمنآ الذوق النآيس ؛؛؛*

*سلامي*

----------


## ساره لولو



----------


## القمر الجميل

يسلمووووا المكياج حلو ويعطيك الله العافيه

----------

